# Outlook 2003 - Reply to emails sent in Plaint text



## poppateddy (Jun 27, 2006)

I am currently supporting a number of users having problems with outlook 2003. One of the pressing issues I'm dealing with at the moment has to do with when user reply to emails sent to them in Plain Text format.

The user's I support use either HTML or Rich Text format in Creating and Editting emails. The problem here is when they reply to emails sent to them in Plain Text format, they find that the format signature get messed up(say they lose their styles, size and colours). 

Has anyone encountered this problem before and is there any work around.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

When selecting the [Reply] button, Outlook always creates a message following the format of the original message (Plain Text, Rich Text, or HTML). You can then change it to the look you desire by selecting the [message Format] button, to your format of choice.

As for any Signature Lines that may already be inserted, you will just need to manually edit to make it what you now want.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Remember that the users who use plain text to begin with, or reply in plain text probably have HTML blocked at their end. That means the signature lines they see from your users will be messed up when they receive them.

I find well over half of all the clients I deal with strip out HTML for security reasons.

My suggestion would be to change to a plain text signature file at your end, as any "effect" of a fancy one is probably mostly lost and messed up at the recpient end anyway.

I changed my company one a couple of years ago for exactly that reason, when most started blocking/stripping HTML


----------



## poppateddy (Jun 27, 2006)

Many thanks to you all for the replies.

Your time is very much appreciated.


----------

